# Very Low AMH-Devestated



## Kristina1980 (Dec 31, 2017)

Hello everyone, newbie on here.

Unfortunalty had some sad news this week.

I was fineally referred by my GP back in sept for fertility treatment. after three months I attended my appointment and saw the registrar. I was advised to loose weight and have a AMH test and ultrasound. They then saw me again three months later.

I attended my appointment on Monday and I could sense a sad tone to the room as soon as I walked in. 

Basically, My AMH is very, very low. My mum went through menopause very early and I think I am heading the same way. These are my results:

Dec 17      2.1 pmls
Jan  18    0.5  pmls
Feb  18    3.8  pmls

I did ask why the last one was higher and was advised it just goes up and down sometimes. I have been advised to go onto IVF asap but I have to privately fund it as they dont treat someone with an amh under 5. All the other tests where normal (I do have an underactive thyriod).
I have been told that I have a 10 percent chance with IVF a normal 37 year old would have a 35 per cent chance.

I feel like my world has been torn apart. To make matters worse, a colleague has announced her pregancy last week. I am very pleased for her as her road has been a very differcult one but she is showing now and its really upsetting me. 
I just need some some sucess stories to keep my chin up, I really feel like giving up, the consultant warned me the IVF is very hard. He was very lovely and almost look sad he couldnt help further.


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm really sorry you have had this news 

I really recommend the low AMh section here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=535.0 there are lots of ladies there in a similar position to yourself. There are also lots of success stories.

I also think the book "it starts with an egg" may be worth a read for you; there is advice in there of things that can help ladies with low AHM and ways to improve your quality.

Please try not to be too disheartened: a low AMH isn't the end and some clinics don't even test it because they don't think it's that useful. There are also other options to traditional IVF like mild/natural IVF.

I'm not sure where you are in the country but as you have to self-fund definitely look at a few clinics: some may suit you better than others.

Good luck xxx


----------



## Kristina1980 (Dec 31, 2017)

Thank you very much. I am in the UK yes. I have a few to look at. Lister London looks quite good.


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

If you are in/around London you are quite spoilt for choice of clinics  Lister is quite popular and there is a thread for them in the London regional area.

Good luck with whatever you decide xxx


----------



## Kristina1980 (Dec 31, 2017)

Thank you very much. I am based in East Sussex but am prepared to travel for the best results


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

Kristina - 


News of a low AMH can be devasting. However it's not all doom and gloom.


My AMH when I was in my early 20's was 4.  I was told less than 10% chance of success.


It took 4 rounds of IVF but at 26 I got lucky and now have a almost 6 year old DD. 


I have just undergone another round of IVF for a sibling, currently 16 weeks pregnant. 


Yes on all cycles I don't produce many eggs, 4 is the most I've ever gotten, this round I got 3. Both cycles not all the eggs fertilised and both cycles I had two not so great embryos replaced on day 2. I've never gotten to blastocyst stage. 


But despite the less than text book cycles I got my DD out of my 4th go and like I say my 5th go has resulted in a so far postitive pregnancy. 


This time round because I am older (32) and because my ovarian reserve was even worse than it was 6 years ago I was put on supplements ( DHEA is particularly good for low AMH girls/poor quality egg girls) I was also 
advised to have an Endo scratch and biopsy. The scratch procedure is to make a more tactile environment for an embryo to implant and the womb biopsy was done to check if I had high Natural Killer cells in my womb ( which some believe high levels of these cells can stop a embryo implanting or cause problems in pregnancy) the results of the it showed I did have high NK Cells and I was put on steriods for this cycle too.


There's lots of options to help increase us low AMH ladies chances. We may never have huge egg numbers in IVF, but it really does only take one egg! That's all any of ever need. 


Also just because your AMH low, this doesn't show what your egg quality is like. True egg quality is often defined by how old you are, in my case being young didn't matter as my egg quality has always been poor. However lots of ladies older than I am have much better quality eggs despite a low AMH reserve. 


Good luck!


----------



## Kristina1980 (Dec 31, 2017)

Thank you soo much. I was starting to give up. I know I am 37 but I feel completley cheated by nature. I need to find the streath from some where. When I got my results on monday, I actually told my partner to find someone new so he could have a family.


----------



## niknchip (Dec 12, 2011)

Kristina1980 said:


> Hello everyone, newbie on here.
> 
> Unfortunalty had some sad news this week.
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear your situation....BUT its positive you have found out and now know time is so important ,you can beat the clock! I had treatment in the uk and abroad and id highly recommend you look into the abroad option ...the clinic we went to abroad(after failed conveyer belt treatments at the top 3 london clinics) and it was far superior to any clinic here in the uk in terms of expertese,patient care ,cost and success plus a whole host of other positives,please feel free to contact me xx

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## WarriorBaby (Nov 26, 2015)

Hi Kristina,

Sorry to hear you have been feeling devastated.....I felt exactly the same way a few years ago. I was 33 and told I had 'critically low' AMH. My whole world fell apart. I too told my husband to leave me. 

Fast forward a few years later = 2 miracle babies. You can see my story in my profile below. 

Not sure if things have changed since 2015 or if it's a regional policy, but my 1st round of IVF was on the NHS and my AMH at the time was 2.0. (I'm in London - like you no other problems) I also find the success rates predicted before you go through IVF a load of sh*t to be honest...Only IVF can determine egg quality. Don't be disheartened! Agree with the sound advice from Cloudy, Lollipops and niknchip.....research, take time for yourself and go in like a fighter - wishing you all the best on your journey X


----------



## Shelbo76 (Aug 16, 2017)

Hi Kristina,

Sorry to hear you have had this news.  I was in a similar situation to you and was told my AMH was in the undetectable range and less than 1.1 (not sure of actual number as that's all the lab gave) in December and was absolutely devastated by this news, the consultant left me feeling that not even IVF would work in my case! Fast forward a few weeks and I got a surprise natural BFP after conceiving just before Christmas, I just couldn't believe it, especially as we'd started making plans to have our first IVF cycle the following month. Sadly it ended with a missed miscarriage at 9 weeks but it has given me a lot more hope that I can get pregnant naturally even though I might not have many eggs left. I've just has my first AF post surgical management and we've decided to try naturally for 3 months and take additional supplements to boost egg quality before we continue with our original IVF plans so I'm keeping everything crossed.  I didn't qualify for NHS funding due to my age (41) and low AMH, if I had been under 40 I would have qualified even with low AMH but sadly different CCGs and have different funding rules.

As other ladies have said, read through the threads here, there's loads of really sound advice and positive stories of other ladies being in similar positions to use and definitely look into 'Its Starts With The Egg' for advice on egg quality, especially if you're going to go through IVF.  Don't lose hope and wishing you lots of luck xx


----------



## sonno (Apr 5, 2018)

Hi All, another newbie on here. 37 yr old, AMH <0.5pmol, AFC 3-4. 2 x cancelled IVF cycles on high dose stims. I need speedy opinions on CREATE in London as due to book in the next 12hrs...eeek.  I'm looking at St Pauls /Wimbledon & have no idea how to chose between them & between the Drs.

thanks!


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi Sonno! 

I'm not sure you will get a response that quickly as they aren't any chat threads for those clinics. Maybe have a look through the London Clinic Chat thread - it goes back a few years but there is a lot of stuff to read about different clinics http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=270962.0

One thing I would say: Clinic choice is more about how you feel about it than how other people find it. The clinic we had our baby with didn't have very good results and wasn't very fancy - plus the parking was dreadful and getting there wasn't all that easy! It just felt "right" and I can't put my finger on why, but it just did 

Good luck xxx


----------

